# Tales of Graces: F [PS3]



## MrCinos (Jan 25, 2011)

*Trailer*: 

As Namco's puzzle (  ) lead to this:  . I think it's safe to assume that it's finally confirmed for english localization 

I heard quite a lot of people who were telling that ToG on wii was even better than ToV so I'm eagerly anticipating this game's release.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 25, 2011)

If this is true......of course something like this _would_ happen when I just got my import in today from Playasia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd like to play it. I haven't played a good Tales game since forever ago.


----------



## Draydi (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been playing through some of the "Tales of" games lately. Beat Symphonia for the second time, beat Abyss for the first, and playing through Vesperia right now.

I'm glad to hear that ToG is getting an English translation. =)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

Hopefully the battle system is better than ToA, I didn't really care for the shitty combo system toward the end. It made me give up.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2011)

I didn't like ToA, but I loved Symphonia and Vesperia.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 26, 2011)

Bamco starting the year off on a good note. About time man, holy shit.


----------



## Six* (Jan 26, 2011)

Masurao said:


> If this is true......of course something like this _would_ happen when I just got my import in today from Playasia.


Did you import The Last Story and Xenoblade too? 

But anyway, I played the JP demo. It was incredibly fast paced compared to other tales games (battle system), it'd be cool to play the full english game.


----------



## Kyou (Jan 31, 2011)

Hooray, took some time for them to get it together but good to see it getting into action, most likely get Xillia then too.
I'm hoping this game does well to encourage more Tales localization, I hear nothing but good things but maybe they don't get too many sales, otherwise they'd be pumping out the DS games I would assume..

Still good to see the main home consoles tend to get Tales lovin', thought they were hitting a hickup when this game wasn't coming out so glad to see that getting turned around.

Comeonnnn Laura Bailey as Cheria.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh hey, would you look at that.

Vesperia PS3 is coming over too.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitches better bring a proper version to the wii as well


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Vesperia PS3 is coming over too.



Don't _mess_ with me mayn!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't _mess_ with me mayn!



It's true! Check the site!

Rejoice! :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

/rejoices

Finally gettin' some games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh hey, would you look at that.
> 
> Vesperia PS3 is coming over too.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't believe this is happening


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2011)

We're doing this man! We're making this happen!


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









:WOW


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's true! Check the site!
> 
> Rejoice! :WOW



This video expresses how I feel right now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJv5qLsLYoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 2, 2011)

If it can impress me the way Vesperia did, then I'll be very excited for it!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2011)

This is boss.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

I like this one, but its still not as funny as the original.

I remember seeing the original one on NeoGaf where dude says, "NO" and the team is looking shocked.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 2, 2011)

Love this one:


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 2, 2011)

Better late than never Bamco. I seriously didn't think PS3 Vesperia was ever gonna come, stateside. 

We probably have a higher chance of getting 3DS Abyss and maybe Xillia now as well. :WOW


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 2, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Better late than never Bamco. I seriously didn't think PS3 Vesperia was ever gonna come, stateside.
> 
> We probably have a higher chance of getting 3DS Abyss and maybe Xillia now as well. :WOW



But is it even worth getting now if you have the 360 version? I mean I know it has two more playable characters, but is there a lot more extra content that I don't know about. I would of liked this stuff to be released on xbox live.

I too think Xillia has a good shot in the states but that will depend on how well Grace sells.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 2, 2011)

2 new mystic artes for the characters
Newweapons and a shitload more  titles/costumes
2 new sidequests
1 new giganto monster
More that I can't remember atm

And most, if not all of the dialogue is recorded this time. I didn't like reading through all the stuff they say during sidequests, especially in my 2nd and 3rd  run-throughs.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait, you don't like to read text on your later playthroughs?
I think you got that backwards.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 2, 2011)

Not on the sidequests, because I already know what to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't read anything on 2nd playthroughs.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 2, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Not on the sidequests, because I already know what to do.



Exactly, why would you listen to 10 seconds of spoken text if you can read it in two?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope the combat and gameplay is better than the loli looking characters.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 2, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> But is it even worth getting now if you have the 360 version? I mean I know it has two more playable characters, but is there a lot more extra content that I don't know about.



"The PlayStation 3 version of the game features full voice acting which is almost double the size of the script in the original 360 version. The game also features various new characters such as Flynn as a fully customizable, permanent playable character as well as Patty Fleur, a young girl with blond hair, who is an entirely new playable character. The game also features several unplayable characters from Tales of Vesperia: The First Strike which the game ties-in with.[8] In addition, Repede, Flynn and Patty are selectable as on-screen avatars with new mini-games such as a racing mini-game for Repede, new subplots, skits and main game quests as well as side quests. The game also has new songs added to the game's soundtrack together with remodeled towns and new towns and dungeons. The game also includes new bosses such as the Sword Dancer from previous Tales games, Don Whitehorse and Clint/Tison/Nan, players are also able to replay boss fights at Nam Cobanda Isle which is a play on words with the companies name (NAMCOBANDAI.)

In addition there are also new gameplay elements such as higher Overlimit Levels up to 8, more Mystic Artes including a dual Mystic Arte with Yuri and Flynn, new Artes, skills and equipments for characters. A new key item has also been added called the "Artes Ball" which allows an additional 8 Artes Shorcuts to be assigned to the previous 8 slots combined with the L1 button, which allows for a maximum of 16 Artes. The game also features a wide variety of new character costumes which include cameo costumes based on characters from previous Tales games, as well as costumes based on characters from other series, such as Xenosaga and Sgt. Frog.[16][17] Also included is a scene-skip feature, a Team Arena in the Coliseum which also has new battles and modes together with Pre-Order Bonuses which are Tales of the Abyss character costumes."

I think it's definitely worth it if you have PS3.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 2, 2011)

The World said:


> I hope the combat and gameplay is better than the loli looking characters.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08dxBn4ZaCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 2, 2011)

Not localizing Tales games is what's turning Namco stock to shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Why do they only do 1 damage?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 2, 2011)

It's a skill, you can activate it and all your attacks do 1 damage. Probably useful in some achievements (raising combo meter without killing your opponent) and, well, in recording such combo videos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd never use this, "skill".


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2011)

If it's like Vesperia then it's for extended combos and increasing the fight length so you get a lot of grade to spend when you start a new game+


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Well if there is some cool exp trick or something to it then I'd totally do it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty much, its for making yourself really burl on a second playthrough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Or to overpower yourself on the first one?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 2, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> "The PlayStation 3 version of the game features full voice acting which is almost double the size of the script in the original 360 version. The game also features various new characters such as Flynn as a fully customizable, permanent playable character as well as Patty Fleur, a young girl with blond hair, who is an entirely new playable character. The game also features several unplayable characters from Tales of Vesperia: The First Strike which the game ties-in with.[8] In addition, Repede, Flynn and Patty are selectable as on-screen avatars with new mini-games such as a racing mini-game for Repede, new subplots, skits and main game quests as well as side quests. The game also has new songs added to the game's soundtrack together with remodeled towns and new towns and dungeons. The game also includes new bosses such as the Sword Dancer from previous Tales games, Don Whitehorse and Clint/Tison/Nan, players are also able to replay boss fights at Nam Cobanda Isle which is a play on words with the companies name (NAMCOBANDAI.)
> 
> In addition there are also new gameplay elements such as higher Overlimit Levels up to 8, more Mystic Artes including a dual Mystic Arte with Yuri and Flynn, new Artes, skills and equipments for characters. A new key item has also been added called the "Artes Ball" which allows an additional 8 Artes Shorcuts to be assigned to the previous 8 slots combined with the L1 button, which allows for a maximum of 16 Artes. The game also features a wide variety of new character costumes which include cameo costumes based on characters from previous Tales games, as well as costumes based on characters from other series, such as Xenosaga and Sgt. Frog.[16][17] Also included is a scene-skip feature, a Team Arena in the Coliseum which also has new battles and modes together with Pre-Order Bonuses which are Tales of the Abyss character costumes."
> 
> I think it's definitely worth it if you have PS3.



Thanks, when it comes in stores ill sell my 360 version for in store credit and get ps3 vesperia. =)


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 2, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> Exactly, why would you listen to 10 seconds of spoken text if you can read it in two?



I can multitask while listening to it. Plus I'm a lazy bum when it comes to reading walls of text. 



MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I've never read anything about the 'Artes Ball'. Thanks for that.

More, longer combos! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0qAzyiWDOc[/YOUTUBE]

Yuri with Asch's costume =


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 2, 2011)

Confirmed.


----------



## Six* (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Feb 2, 2011)

Just tried the demo for this game, along with Vesperia, a few days ago. Definitely enjoyed the gameplay from what I played, so I'll look to get into the Tales series with this game once it comes to NA.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure if I'm going to buy this again honestly. I'm at the final dungeon, and I've had to do a lot of grinding for Mastering titles. It's a great game, but the only reason to buy it really would be to understand what the full story is about, which I can just use YT for when people upload videos.

It's nice that a Team Destiny styled game FINALLY get's brought stateside though. You guys are going to enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 2, 2011)

Well This game peaked my interest =S So co-op is possible and its action RPG correct?


----------



## Corran (Feb 2, 2011)

So, Vesperia isn't coming to PS3 in the west....


----------



## Stroev (Feb 3, 2011)

I  can only hope by some miracle the Wii version will be localized as well.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 3, 2011)

Corran said:


> So, Vesperia isn't coming to PS3 in the west....


Maybe they announce it later... but it seems like they just used Vesperia's font for ToG:F 

Well, even if ToV isn't announced we still would be able to play it in english when unofficial translation patch will be done


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 3, 2011)

^Funny. Nobody is dumb enough to actually wait for those.Those take years!


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Funny. Nobody is dumb enough to actually wait for those.Those take years!


Not really, the team that works on it is quite fast and will complete translation in this year. Most of the tranlsation is already done due to extracting data from XBOX 360's Vesperia.


They almost done translation of ToG from scratch in ~8 months.

---
Oh, and 
"Those weren't Vesperia logos, only massively warped TOGF images! I had to make a way to keep fans guessing." (c) filthierich (Namco's PR-guy).

He's obviously lying though.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 3, 2011)

I wonder if they'll get rid of the Accessory Bug in the game for the US release? It was present in the Wii ver., and still usable in PS3 ver. It pretty much allows you to have access to unlimited money. Quite useful in leveling up stamps at stores, which requires alot of buying, and selling ( for some new weapons/items to show up), and dualizing for better equipment which get's more, and more expensive each time you upgrade them.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 9, 2011)

Fucking buying a ps3...immediately.
I can't put it off any longer.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Not really, the team that works on it is quite fast and will complete translation in this year. Most of the tranlsation is already done due to extracting data from XBOX 360's Vesperia.
> 
> 
> They almost done translation of ToG from scratch in ~8 months.
> ...


Ah of course. Forgot about the 360 version. There shouldn't be much to translate then. But even if it's fully patched, how the hell are we supposed to play it?


----------



## Shirotaro (Feb 10, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Maybe they announce it later... but it seems like they just used Vesperia's font for ToG:F
> 
> Well, even if ToV isn't announced we still would be able to play it in english when unofficial translation patch will be done



I've heard that there was actual dubbing work done on the PS3 port of Vesperia, however, I've also heard that it might only be released in EU.  I'm almost willing to bet that Vesperia won't be coming to the states though since  ToGf's been announced.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 10, 2011)

Tales of Graces F is better than Tales of Vesperia?


----------



## Shirotaro (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't played Graces f so I can't say,but I like Vesperia a lot.  That aside, I didn't mean to say Graces f was better only that when a game company announces a port of a newer game it generally means that the older games will likely not be ported over as well.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Tales of Graces F is better than Tales of Vesperia?



Having recently finished the JP version...gameplay wise, it's far better. As for the story, I generally know the basics of what was going on in the story of Graces when I played through the game, but it was pretty meh. Vesperia's story wasn't great either. The only Tales story I liked really was ToR's.


----------



## Santoryu (May 1, 2011)

*Tales of Graces F coming soon.*



It's been confirmed to be released in North America, just waiting for a release date now. Good thing the ps3 is not region locked, assuming it's released on that platform. (Most likely will be)


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 1, 2011)

There's already a thread on Graces F, but the part about Abyss 3DS coming out in the US is news to me. Good stuff dude. 

Abyss 3DS some time in the Fall.


----------



## Santoryu (May 1, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> There's already a thread on Graces F, but the part about Abyss 3DS coming out in the US is news to me. Good stuff dude.
> 
> Abyss 3DS some time in the Fall.


Oh damn, didn't notice that. Yeah, hopefully it also gets released in Europe but I have my doubts.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 1, 2011)

The way they're teasing the whole platform issue I'm thinking we'll probably see a PS3/Wii multiplatform release.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 2, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> The way they're teasing the whole platform issue I'm thinking we'll probably see a PS3/Wii multiplatform release.


how is that a bad thing.


----------



## Santoryu (May 5, 2011)

PlayStation 3 release confirmed.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 5, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> how is that a bad thing.



I didn't say it was a bad thing.



Zor0 said:


> PlayStation 3 release confirmed.



And absolutely no one is surprised.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

Well I need a release date on this soon 
Cause I am really interested in playing this game


----------



## ensoriki (May 5, 2011)

I've literally been holding out on buying a PS3 until it had Tales of or KH...
Now it's got a Tales off, so it's time to depart with my money.
Wiis3.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 12, 2011)

In the wake of all the other Namco Bandai related announcements, Graces f has been confirmed for a 2012 release for Europe and America.


----------



## MrCinos (May 12, 2011)

@ Namco. Seems like their "Coming Soon" = 1+ year from now.

I thought it'd be august-september 2011 at most


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Tales of Graces F coming next year in North America and Europe:


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 12, 2011)

Goddamnit, 2012? Coming soon, my ass. Well I got a handful of other games to look forward to, those will hold me down for a bit I guess.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 12, 2011)

They do have a LOT of skits to translate and voice, but a year.....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 12, 2011)

God dammit all the good Japanese games are being delayed till 2012


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dP0XsM23j0[/YOUTUBE]

IT HAS A RELEASE DATE!!!

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dP0XsM23j0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> IT HAS A RELEASE DATE!!!
> 
> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!



YES!

I hope Europe'll see it around that time, too.


----------



## Helix (Dec 9, 2011)

Kpop invading video games now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am Malvingt2 and I don't support screw jobs.. Not buying this game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 9, 2011)

March? I thought it was February? As long as they don't change TotA:3D's release date as well. 



Malvingt2 said:


> I am Malvingt2 and I don't support screw jobs.. Not buying this game.



You will. If you ever want Xillia to see the light of day out West.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> March? I thought it was February? As long as they don't change TotA:3D's release date as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You will. If you ever want Xillia to see the light of day out West.


 Make me!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2011)

I want this when it comes out in 2014.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Make me!!!



You gonna help us show Bamco we care about this series whether you do or not. 



Sephiroth said:


> I want this when it comes out in 2014.



Don't worry. 3/13/2012 is set in stone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> You gonna help us show Bamco we care about this series whether you do or not.


but it is a screw job game...  I don't wanna...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> but it is a screw job game...  I don't wanna...



You bought Xenoblade when it came out.

You'll buy TLS/Pandora's Tower if/when they come out.

You'll buy this too.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dP0XsM23j0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> IT HAS A RELEASE DATE!!!
> 
> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!



white wishes sounds a lot better in japanese.
Because you can't understand how shit the lyrics are.
They should do what they did with Tales of the Abyss and just remove the god damn fucking vocals.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

What's so great about this version anyhow?


Did they fix the shitty combo system from Abyss?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's so great about this version anyhow?
> 
> 
> Did they fix the shitty combo system from Abyss?



Their battle systems are very different. Gameplay-wise ToG: F is supposed to be one of the best if not the best one in Tales series:



			
				Aeana said:
			
		

> The Tales series forked at the beginning of the PS2/GC era, when one team was created to work on Tales of Symphonia, and another to work on Tales of Destiny 2 for PS2. These two teams have progressed very differently over time, to the point that games from each team have a very different focus. Team Symphonia focuses more on story and world building, whereas Team Destiny focuses on the gameplay.
> 
> Tales of Graces is a Team Destiny game. It has a decent story and cast of characters, at least better than any other Team Destiny game, but the real meat is in the combat and the auxiliary systems of the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like they may have fixed one of the most annoying aspects of the Tales (and Star Ocean) series: cooking. Man that shit was tedious.

The battle system sounds like it could either be pretty fun or very annoying. I'll have to play it in order to find out which.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 13, 2011)

The latest trailer wasn't great...but I have been waiting years for this game so I'll make sure to get it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

I just learned of the game's existence.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2011)

I just heard that this was getting localized the other day. I was interested before, now I'm officially hyped.
March is a ways off, but eh, I've got other stuff to keep me occupied in the meantime.

Jeez, it's like 2012 is the year of the video game or somethin'.


----------



## Corran (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally! A jap RPG for my PS3 
Been waiting for a Tales game for ages. I still wish that updated Vesperia came to the west


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 13, 2011)

Why most the western versions of JRPGs suck so much? 

"My Hands" by Leona was just so horrible on FFXIII. I might consider importing this later on, it's worth it as this is a legit game.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2011)

Well this kinda sucks


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well this kinda sucks



bs 

i'll probably just import it then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well this kinda sucks



And it will cost 59.99 euros, not USD.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> bs
> 
> i'll probably just import it then



I contemplated about doing that, too, but that way the functionality of DLC cannot be guaranteed.



CrazyMoronX said:


> And it will cost 59.99 euros, not USD.



True.
But that's just part of the European gamer's life


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I contemplated about doing that, too, but that way the functionality of DLC cannot be guaranteed.





is your set from a new TOS episode or something?


----------



## Corran (Dec 14, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> bs
> 
> i'll probably just import it then



I love PS3 region free :33


----------



## Scizor (Dec 15, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> is your set from a new TOS episode or something?



I know 

Also, my avatar is from Tales of Symphona OVA 9 and my sig is from Tales of Symphonia OVA 5.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 23, 2012)

Gamestop said:
			
		

> *Bonus Item*
> *Special In-Game outfits and a XMB Theme!*
> Pre-Order Tales of Graces f with GameStop to unlock special In-Game outfits and a XMB Theme!
> 
> ...



The costumes are reportedly never gonna be available for DLC, so grab it if you guys are interested. I cancelled my Amazon Pre-Order and switched to this.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

This out yet? I need a new game to play.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 24, 2012)

Not March 13th yet.


Heh, amusing expressions.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

March 13th? 

Fuck if I'm going to wait around for that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Those characters are pretty shitty looking compared to other tales games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

They are anorexic.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

They look very bishounen and moe and all that other animuuu crap.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> They look very bishounen and moe and all that other animuuu crap.



Yeah, pretty much. Hoping they don't act like it though, and that they have real character.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> March 13th?
> 
> Fuck if I'm going to wait around for that.



That's why TotA 3DS is here for. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

A port of a shitty game? No thanks.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

You're a shitty game CMX.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 24, 2012)

Abyss is pretty damn good. It's sad that a prev. gen game shits on a lot of the current gen's RPG selection.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2012)

Already pre-ordered mine so I can wait the til it comes out next month.  Lol, looks like I will be occupying my time with TOS for the GameCube til then.  Plus, I still have a few thing to complete for the collector's title and monster title.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I liked Abyss up until the combo system starting to eat ass.

I think that's about 20 hours in.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

Gameinformer gave it a 7/10

Then again Gameinformer sucks massive dicking dongs.

Then again this might actually have dumb melodramatic eye-rolling animu romance


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 9, 2012)

> Then again this might actually have dumb melodramatic eye-rolling animu romance



True, the english trainer looked so corny...

Regardless, I been waiting years for this so yeah


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 9, 2012)

The game probably had cliche elements and was criticized for that.  Maybe.  Though I don't care if the story is cliche; as long as the battle system is fun.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 9, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> as long as the battle system is fun.



Which it will be. Graces is weak in the Story-telling department but touted as having one of the best battle systems (alongside Vesperia and Xillia) in the series. But really, you shouldn't play Tales games for their stories anyway, as it's all about the gameplay. Only Tales game that had a story that I truly enjoyed is TotA.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 9, 2012)

I loved the TOS (Gamecube) story. Kratos is the greatest character in Tales history


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

People play RPGs for the story?


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, this ain't fucking COD or GOW

I play RPGs for story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't played an RPG for its story since...


Since....





Fucking never. The story is just a plus. I play games to have fun.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

Shutup you old bastard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

You don't play games to have fun? 



Children these days.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

Of course but claiming to not play RPGs for story is also inane.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't play games to have fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Children these days.



Halo is fun, do you want to be Halo? Didn't think so.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 9, 2012)

Tales series rarely delivers on story but it's often more than good when it comes to characters and their interactions. 500+ skits (like  for example) along with plot-related cut scenes and dialogues really add to the experience in a good sense.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 9, 2012)

From what I hear, the story is pretty generic and the characters are typical anime archetypes, however the character interaction is pretty good. 

I don't really play the Tales series for story though, I do it for the gameplay. I especially want to see how the battles go since it uses Destiny 2/Destiny Remake's CC System and those two were insanely fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Of course but claiming to not play RPGs for story is also inane.


 No, I don't play *for *the story. That's stupid.

The story is nice, but I don't play because of it. I play because the gameplay is fun.


Gnome said:


> Halo is fun, do you want to be Halo? Didn't think so.


 Halo isn't fun. Logic failure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol, the conversation here.

Anyway, besides the pre-order costumes, is there any news on what DLCs are going to be coming later on for this game or the ToD costumes the only ones?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm going to wait on this game. Wait until it's half price.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 9, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> I loved the TOS (Gamecube) story. Kratos is the greatest character in Tales history



He takes a backseat to Yuri. Maybe even Jade. 



MrCinos said:


> Tales series rarely delivers on story but it's often more than good when it comes to characters and their interactions. 500+ skits (like  for example) along with plot-related cut scenes and dialogues really add to the experience in a good scene.



Definitely. It's one of the main reasons why Vesperia's my favorite Tales game. The game had some of the best skits I've ever watched. I just love the whole cast.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 9, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> He takes a backseat to Yuri. Maybe even Jade.


​


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like ToGF got leaked early hear in NYC. I so love living here.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, I don't play *for *the story. That's stupid.
> 
> The story is nice, but I don't play because of it. I play because the gameplay is fun.
> 
> Halo isn't fun. Logic failure.



I play it for the whole experience and if the story is lacking, it diminishes the whole game.

Ya bum


And there can be fun had out of Halo 1 and Reach.

Fogic Lailure.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2012)

Halo is fun


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

I've only played a little bit of the first one on the PC. Boy was it tough not being able to aim down sights.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

Alright, this is definitely Team Destiny stuff at work. Combat is more along the lines of Symphonia but supposedly also has Blast Caliburs just like Destiny. Also just like Destiny you can do combos normally. I'm expecting Free Run later.

Voice acting is well done. It actually flows through the dialogue naturally.

Also skits are voiced.

I like the fact you can side-step in this game.

Also seems like there's no TP gauge this time but instead has Capacity Points.

From the way things look, Artes are tied to the Capacity Points. So expect to spam moves out the ass.

You know, the game feels a bit Ocarina of Time-ish in the sense that so far in the beginning that you're playing as the characters when they're kids and I know they grow older later.

Also looks like you can synthesize items in this game.

Damn, even at 11 years old, Asbel has a back bone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Alright, this is definitely Team Destiny stuff at work. Combat is more along the lines of Symphonia but supposedly also has Blast Caliburs just like Destiny. Also just like Destiny you can do combos normally. I'm expecting Free Run later.
> 
> Voice acting is well done. It actually flows through the dialogue naturally.
> 
> ...



Very interesting.  Now I'm really looking foward to getting my copy next week.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

I really like Asbel, kid is such a bro and he & the rest of the kids can actually hold their own in a fight. A transport with a VIP getting attacked by bird monsters? Asbel had one of the girls take care of the travelers while he and the other two kids kick the monster's ass. Competent child characters in this day and age? Well I be. 

Asbel is like the anti-Luke Fon Fabre. Rich kid but with a back bone and doesn't give two fucks.

The characters are pretty 3-dimensional in this game even though they're kids at the beginning. Even the skits really get in there.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

4 hours in and they did the time skip already. The end of the first arc went into wham episode territory.

The game has some serious character development. I'm liking.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Is this gonna be a limited run? Cause I wanna buy it but not right away. Don't wanna buy it like 80 dollars later though. If it's like Vesperia I should be able to find it for like 25 bucks in 2-3 months.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Is this gonna be a limited run? Cause I wanna buy it but not right away. Don't wanna buy it like 80 dollars later though. If it's like Vesperia I should be able to find it for like 25 bucks in 2-3 months.



Unlike Tales of the Abyss 3D, no.

And Asbel's fighting style post time skip changed dramatically. He went from just swinging a sword to doing some Kenshin Himura style quick draw slashes.

Asbel's soooo different when he's older. You'd never think he was the same kid that he was earlier. For a knight in training he takes his shit seriously.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Alright, this is definitely Team Destiny stuff at work. Combat is more along the lines of Symphonia but supposedly also has Blast Caliburs just like Destiny. Also just like Destiny you can do combos normally. I'm expecting Free Run later.
> 
> Voice acting is well done. It actually flows through the dialogue naturally.
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for sharing

But please spoiler tag story stuff


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing
> 
> But please spoiler tag story stuff



I haven't said anything particular about the plot.

Notice how I haven't mentioned any real details.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Alright, this is definitely Team Destiny stuff at work. Combat is more along the lines of Symphonia but supposedly also has Blast Caliburs just like Destiny. Also just like Destiny you can do combos normally. I'm expecting Free Run later.
> 
> Voice acting is well done. It actually flows through the dialogue naturally.
> 
> ...



The game is looking good, I'm glad to know that the voice acting is well done. How's the voice acting when delivering humor or overly serious lines?

And yes, the CC system usually does want you to spam artes especially once you start getting more CC and start getting effects like 'CC+1' and 'refill CC with critical hit.' 

Also, from what I can remember from bosses in Destiny Remake, they basically had the fighting game equivalent of Super Armor until you whittled it down with attacks which would then open them up to combos. Do the bosses still have this property in this game?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

> The game is looking good, I'm glad to know that the voice acting is well done. How's the voice acting when delivering humor or overly serious lines?



Skits have gone to 4koma level humor. It's seriously hilarious. From a character like Sophie who's pretty much a blank slate, she has plenty of personality. She either has her derp moments (which they *will* show) or mainly her silly moments. And she has plenty. It's practically adorable. And serious situations *are* taken seriously.



> And yes, the CC system usually does want you to spam artes especially once you start getting more CC and start getting effects like 'CC+1' and 'refill CC with critical hit.'
> 
> Also, from what I can remember from bosses in Destiny Remake, they basically had the fighting game equivalent of Super Armor until you whittled it down with attacks which would then open them up to combos. Do the bosses still have this property in this game?



I haven't gotten to any particularly tough fights but supposedly there are tough fights.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Skits have gone to 4koma level humor. It's seriously hilarious. From a character like Sophie who's pretty much a blank slate, she has plenty of personality. She either has her derp moments (which they *will* show) or mainly her silly moments. And she has plenty. It's practically adorable. And serious situations *are* taken seriously.



That's awesome! I've always enjoyed character interactions in Tales, and I definitely can't wait for this one.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2012)

I really gotta get this when the price comes down.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't for this game to come out


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

Geez, a mere shift from Normal to Moderate and all of a sudden enemies start knocking you with stun status for like a couple seconds. Tried one of the boss fights where you have Asbel by himself and that shit was a mission and a half. Attempt to use items will have you stall which makes you open to attack. Not exactly good if the monster is aggressive. Thankfully shifting the game to a higher gives benefits in points and shit and various other rewards for doing good in battle. Of course enemies have more health, which somewhat is good if you wanna chain combos but good lord they hit like trucks.

Sweeeeet, you can buff weapon stats, Demon's Souls style.

Looks like you can answer requests from Inns & stuff as the side-quests in the game. They give you a shit load of SP when completed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Geez, a mere shift from Normal to Moderate and all of a sudden enemies start knocking you with stun status for like a couple seconds. Tried one of the boss fights where you have Asbel by himself and that shit was a mission and a half. Attempt to use items will have you stall which makes you open to attack. Not exactly good if the monster is aggressive. Thankfully shifting the game to a higher gives benefits in points and shit and various other rewards for doing good in battle. Of course enemies have more health, which somewhat is good if you wanna chain combos but good lord they hit like trucks.
> 
> Sweeeeet, you can buff weapon stats, Demon's Souls style.
> 
> Looks like you can answer requests from Inns & stuff as the side-quests in the game. They give you a shit load of SP when completed.



Lol, well there goes my week when it comes out.  I tend to do the first playthrough ginding levels, grade, and gald.  From reading this post, it looks like if I'm going to attempt higher difficulties, I'm going to have to level the characters high enough to survive.  Nice to hear about the weapons buff.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well there goes my week when it comes out.  I tend to do the first playthrough ginding levels, grade, and gald.  From reading this post, it looks like if I'm going to attempt higher difficulties, I'm going to have to level the characters high enough to survive.  Nice to hear about the weapons buff.



I'm strong against normal enemies but Bosses and mid-bosses tend to be the most bullshit on higher difficulties.

BTW, I neglected to mention this but Titles are actually worth a damn in this game besides bragging rights. They're used for the bulk of your character growth such as stat ups and learning new moves. Think FFIX where you learn via items when you gather enough points. Same shit. SP is used to build that up besides normal level up for your all around stats. And there's a crap load of titles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm strong against normal enemies but Bosses and mid-bosses tend to be the most bullshit on higher difficulties.
> 
> BTW, I neglected to mention this but Titles are actually worth a damn in this game besides bragging rights. They're used for the bulk of your character growth such as stat ups and learning new moves. Think FFIX where you learn via items when you gather enough points. Same shit. SP is used to build that up besides normal level up for your all around stats. And there's a crap load of titles.



Lol, well it looks like this game is going to be very interesting trying to accomplish everything.  So what are the max number of titles for just Asbel?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well it looks like this game is going to be very interesting trying to accomplish everything.  So what are the max number of titles for just Asbel?



...
One hundred nineteen


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

looooool, 

The post battle scenes are just as good as the skits. I just finished a boss fight and here was the scene

Richard: So Sophie, I heard you like Crab Omelettes
Sophie: Mmmm, crablettes 
Pascal: Ya know since Richard is royalty, he probably gets royal crab omelettes
Sophie: Royal crablettes!? *she starts walking towards Richard slowly*
Richard: Heh, there's no such thing. *notices Sophie walking towards him like a zombie and he dips*
Sophie: royal crablettes, royal crablettes *still walks after him off screen*

It was so cute.


Ya know, the current dungeon I'm kinda reminds of the Valley of Corrupted Gravity from Legend of Dragoon thanks to all these floating platforms to ride back and forth.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

So how would you rate it? I plan on getting it at the end of the month


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> So how would you rate it? I plan on getting it at the end of the month



Easily the best JRPG on the PS3 without a doubt. The story is solid and the characters are not only likable (yeah seriously, I had no problems with them) but you actually get to know them starting from childhood and watch that shit come full circle when they're older.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

Better then Valkyria Chronicles? Really?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Better then Valkyria Chronicles? Really?



I like VC, but I had more fun with this game (seriously, combat is addictive). Not to mention for the story for this game, when the ball gets rolling, the shit don't stop. Plus I really *really* like how characters interact with each other not to mention watching them develop is something of a treat. The development starts no sooner when they were kids and the events of that literally changed how they were and are later down the line when they're older. Considering you already play their backstory (Asbel, Cheria, Hubert, Sophie, & Richard), you already know how they were since it was pre-established. Not just scenes in-game but skits also follow up on that when they do. So in terms of development, it's really good.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Easily the best JRPG on the PS3 without a doubt. The story is solid and the characters are not only likable (yeah seriously, I had no problems with them) but you actually get to know them starting from childhood and watch that shit come full circle when they're older.



Cool... Tales series characters overall have always been likeable and I loved the combat.. is it like a more refined TOV type of vibe.. 

Character Development starting at a young age... great.. not too many games take this approach.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Cool... Tales series characters overall have always been likeable and I loved the combat.. *is it like a more refined TOV type of vibe..
> *



That's Xillia. Graces is more like a 3D Tales of Destiny mixed with Tales of Symphonia-ish movement.  You get free run but it's tied to the capacity points so it's limited. But, what you're doing besides combos is the ability side-step around enemies so you can catch them unguarded. Plus dashing towards enemies (you can run forwards and backwards too) to rush them or move back quickly. It's more quick movement than simply running around.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da7j3nYjvmo[/YOUTUBE]



> Character Development starting at a young age... great.. not too many games take this approach.



It's really well done. I was shocked myself.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm really hyped for this. :33

I recently played TotA 3DS and really liked it. If ToGf's gonna be even better than that... (which I expect it to be since it is on a far superior console after all)


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's Xillia. Graces is more like a 3D Tales of Destiny mixed with Tales of Symphonia-ish movement.  You get free run but it's tied to the capacity points so it's limited. But, what you're doing besides combos is the ability side-step around enemies so you can catch them unguarded. Plus dashing towards enemies (you can run forwards and backwards too) to rush them or move back quickly. It's more quick movement than simply running around.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da7j3nYjvmo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I see.. so they decided to revise the roots in terms of combat a little... nice its look fun... 

I always love the interactions in the tales game I have been playing and can you see if they have any cameos from the previous ones


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I see.. so they decided to revise the roots in terms of combat a little... nice its look fun...
> 
> I always love the interactions in the tales game I have been playing and can you see if they have any cameos from the previous ones



Yeah there's a cameo team.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVvZYdgWFas[/YOUTUBE]

And yes Cheria is dressed like Kallen and Sophie is dressed like CC from Code Geass. Asbel also gets to dress like Suzaku and Richard like Zero. It's a DLC where you can dress like Code Geass characters. Ironically TV Tropes more or less nicknamed Graces Tales of Code Geass due to certain things plus the fact that Asbel in Japanese is voiced by Suzaku.


*Spoiler*: __ 














And you get to pick up these cards with pics of previous Tales characters on them with a quote they're known for. Like I have Stahn's card and Mint's card.

Also seems like there's a 10 hour epilogue story after the main game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

I had a feeling they'd do something that would connect his JP VA. Really loving the Kallen outfit for Cheria.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2012)

Pascal has to be the most randomist girl I ever seen in a JRPG. Bitch makes doing drugs seem healthy.

Ex. A post-battle scene

Sophie: Pascal, what's an airhead?
Pascal: It's when you're _s~o_ smart that you can control air with your _mind!_


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Pascal has to be the most randomist girl I ever seen in a JRPG. Bitch makes doing drugs seem healthy.
> 
> Ex. A post-battle scene
> 
> ...



My mind.....fucked.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

So I just started fighting a tougher boss


*Spoiler*: __ 



During the raid on Barona Castle you get to fight Victoria, a teacher from the Knight Academy you meet earlier and she also happens to be Windor's strongest female knight. This bitch is a monster. Not only she takes hits but she doesn't stagger easily. Not to mention she's quick for no reason and can zip across the field when she stabs with her spear. Oh and she has a Blast Calibur to boot. Yeah. Luckily even on Moderate I'm fine but considering how aggressive she is, she'll be a nightmare on Hard mode and up (Hard, Evil, Chaos). Considering you need to beat the game on those modes to get the trophies.




Good frikkin god


*Spoiler*: __ 



Richard's Uncle is a tank with legs. He straight up does not stagger with normal combos and I have to resort to Burst Artes. Not to mention I'm doing 1000's of HP per combo and he straight up does not wanna die. Does not help that he could nearly kill a single character in like a few hits. AND he has a Burst Calibur. He literally solo'd my party.

Holy Christ, just *how* much HP does he have!? I just went into Asbel's Burst mode where he has infinite CP and each hit is like a 1000+, did Burst Arts out the ass and followed up with a Burst Calibur and continued with BA which racked up to around a 60 hit combo and he *still* trucking.





*Spoiler*: __ 



The way shit is going down currently, it's like a Tales equivalent of Game of Thrones, 'cept with Richard having split sadistic personality thing going on. Cold bloodly killed his Uncle, reclaimed his Kingdom. First order of business? Oh, just a healthy does of war with a enemy nation currently occupying Asbel's home town, not giving a shit if the people getting caught in the middle and cruelly having Asbel leading the fight. So this would make Asbel Sean Bean, but not having the curse of getting killed off.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Richard on Hard mode is the equivalent of a SNK boss. My god, and I just happened to run out of Life Bottles. I'm still on pins and needles from the fight. He just kept spamming artes that covers 360 around him. That and plus he *always* gets a Eleth Burst so the second he gets a Burst Calibur off, that shit will OHKO you flat out. Worse if someone was next to you can they got caught. Even with Sophie spamming healing spells like no tomorrow, it was still by no means easy.


----------



## lathia (Mar 12, 2012)

Raidou, SHUT THE HELL UP!

You're making me want to click the spoilers. One more day, I must resist.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Tomorrow CMX, tomorrow it comes out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone know where I can import this? I'm from Holland and I don't feel like waiting till May for the EU release. Preferably as cheap as possible


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, stupid game release dates.


"Let's release on the most arbitrary day we can possibly find!"


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh look grandpa CMX is grumpy again!

Run away!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

I want this badly, but I have lots of other games to play. I'll probably get this during the summer after the backlog is swept clean.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah I have so many games backlogged, I don't know if I should spend the 60 bucks on this right away.

Really tough decision.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone know where I can import this? I'm from Holland and I don't feel like waiting till May for the EU release. Preferably as cheap as possible



Try these.





The amazon one has used ones that are pretty cheap. Otherwise the new ones will cost around $90.00 or so.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Why would he want the Jap import?

Isn't the PS3 not region locked?

Can't he just buy the NA one tomorrow?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

He lives in Holland he says and he doesn't want to wait for the EU version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not that old.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> He lives in Holland he says and he doesn't want to wait for the EU version.



So again, can he not buy the NA version and import that? Assuming he reads and speaks English and not Japanese.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Personal preference I guess? I don't know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2012)

Really looking towards tomorrow.  Now from what I have been reading here, it looks like I will definately be leveling my characters up before any of the stronger boss battles.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 12, 2012)

He can obviously read and speak english so he most likely means hes importing the NA version. 

@Musso If you're importing it, definitely consider Amazon. I imported a EU gameboy micro a few years back and only paid $15 for standard shipping iirc, and that product's considerably heavier than a game. 

Got this and Naruto UNG coming tomorrow. Got a discount on UNG so I spent about $106 combined. Psyched.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Does Graces f has online co-op?

Doubt it but doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

That feel when you have to go to work later and have to wait till you get back to play Graces and ME3.



> Does Graces f has online co-op?
> 
> Doubt it but doesn't hurt to ask.



Online? No, but you do get 4 player co-op.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet


*Spoiler*: __ 



Summons are in this game and Pascal gets them. AND they're her Blast Caliburs.


----------



## dymlos (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone got their copy yet?  I've had mine since Saturday.

I know that some stores are releasing earlier than actual launch dates.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 13, 2012)

I would love to get the XMB Theme off someone :L


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2012)

dymlos said:


> Anyone got their copy yet?  I've had mine since Saturday.
> 
> I know that some stores are releasing earlier than actual launch dates.



Where you up to? I'm like 20 hours in and currently dicking around Strahta at the moment.

So much Photon Strike spamming pricks in this area. On Hard, those things hurt for no reason. And there's two bastards casting them per fight.

Soooo....


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like the party got swallowed up by a giant rock monster. Oh my god. *SO* many butt jokes in this part.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope this game doesn't turn into one of those rare things. I'm waiting it out like a man waits out a desperate woman to turn into a hooker.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw the (US) imported version of this game in one of our local gamestores today

I can't play imported games because my tv doesn't support NTSC and thus shows everything in black and white only. I'm not going to play the game I've been waiting quite some time for in black and white; I _will_ have the full experience.

So close yet so far


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Get a new TV.


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2012)

I picked my copy up just right now! 



Be Jelly


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Get a new TV.



I don't want to spend money on that 
Though I've contemplated it.. and it actually might happen

Tv+Graces now>No tv and Graces summer 2012



Altron said:


> Be Jelly



I am.
Go play it already. For the both of us


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Parasite Queen on Hard mode has by far gave me the most bullshit. Starts off just like the other parasites. Then halfway through it's health it splits into several  bunch of parasites with *more than 17,000 HP EACH!* Worse that they inflict poison, stun like crazy, spam Rock Lance and worse, Inverse Pressure. To boot? They're extremely difficult to stagger and their numbers make that a nightmare.





*Spoiler*: __ 



The president of Strahta is such a bro. He utterly shitted on Hubert's adopted father for being such a dick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Altron said:


> I picked my copy up just right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Be Jelly


 I'm not jelly. 



GIMME DAT GAME! 


Scizor said:


> I don't want to spend money on that
> Though I've contemplated it.. and it actually might happen
> 
> Tv+Graces now>No tv and Graces summer 2012
> ...


 Think of it this way: it's still cheaper than buying a PSVita.


----------



## Corran (Mar 13, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I saw the (US) imported version of this game in one of our local gamestores today
> 
> I can't play imported games because my tv doesn't support NTSC and thus shows everything in black and white only. I'm not going to play the game I've been waiting quite some time for in black and white; I _will_ have the full experience.
> 
> So close yet so far



Wait, does ntsc signal even matter in HD games and movies these days because I could swear it doesn't matter. 

Anyway, my copy has shipped from America :33 Been such a long time since I played a Tales game.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2012)

Got my copy at 10 in the morning, dicked around until work (couldn't get back home sadly), and I am now installing it. So much anticipation


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool, made it to the Colosseum. Place looks awesome.

And playing as Hubert, he's a combo demon. Makes Asbel's combos look tame.

Ok sweet, looks like the Battle Theme changes based on region. So themes for Windor, Strahta, and Fendel at the moment. Fendel's sounds awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Whj-w4YLdqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Think of it this way: it's still cheaper than buying a PSVita.



True =P



Corran said:


> Wait, does ntsc signal even matter in HD games and movies these days because I could swear it doesn't matter.



As far as I know it does; Disgaea 4 also showed as black/white only on my television


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 14, 2012)

My copy just arrived 

wondering if i should make a us psn account for the dlc/add-ons etc


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 14, 2012)

I love this game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

How good is it?


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How good is it?


It is awesome, definitely worth the wait and money. Load times are really great, graphics are beautiful, though I am still trying to get the combat down since I still have a little trouble using some Artes. I wish we could have had a Jap voice option though.


---
I am about 7 hours in and so far love it. Pascal has become my favorite character. Even her first title is epic. 

Also redeemed the bonus pre-order DLC for costume and XMB Theme.

For those wondering what the Pre-Order XMB Theme DLC looks like:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

I never tried a theme before. 

Sounds decent. I'll probably buy it sooner rather than later. After Suikoden V is over, I'm going to be Suikoden'd-out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

You don't have to pay for those, do you?


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't have to pay for those, do you?


Unfortunately I think if it does go to PSN it will probably be made a "Premium" Theme so you will have to pay for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

How much money is a "premium" theme?


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How much money is a "premium" theme?


I think around 1.99-2.99 USD.

Here are a few of the different wallpapers/characters on the Tales of Graces F XMB Theme.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the Asbel and Pascal ones.


----------



## Pein (Mar 14, 2012)

Just picked up my copy, no idea when I'll play it though.


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Love the Asbel and Pascal ones.


Pascal pek



Pein said:


> Just picked up my copy, no idea when I'll play it though.


Blasphemy! You should drop everything and play it now!


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 14, 2012)

> Blasphemy! You should drop everything and play it now!



I second this.

Those themes look pretty good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Altron said:


> I think around 1.99-2.99 USD.
> 
> Here are a few of the different wallpapers/characters on the Tales of Graces F XMB Theme.


 I ain't payin' money for no damn pictures.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ain't payin' money for no damn pictures.



In this case, I would. Beside, its gonna be at most $3.00. It won't kill you to go that far.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 14, 2012)

I didn't get to play this much last night, only got to (what I assume) is the first boss battle, but I do enjoy it. 

As Raidou had said, the voice acting is really good, though they're all still kids so I haven't heard the adult versions yet. 

Battle still seems limited due to the low number of artes and CC, but that's fairly standard from a Tales game in the beginning. What I noticed is that sidestep/backstep seem pretty OP, I didn't even take damage from the first boss due to it and got a trophy for beating him in less than 60 seconds.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2012)

Altron said:


> It is awesome, definitely worth the wait and money. Load times are really great, graphics are beautiful, *though I am still trying to get the combat down since I still have a little trouble using some Artes.* I wish we could have had a Jap voice option though.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



It takes some getting used to but just like a fighting game, once you get into it more, it's really fucking good.

As for me I'm like 30+ hours in.



letsplaybingo said:


> I didn't get to play this much last night, only got to (what I assume) is the first boss battle, but I do enjoy it.
> 
> As Raidou had said, the voice acting is really good, though they're all still kids so I haven't heard the adult versions yet.
> 
> Battle still seems limited due to the low number of artes and CC, but that's fairly standard from a Tales game in the beginning.



Yeah, that's only the beginning. Keep playing and your Artes tree will get filled to high heaven. Plus Burst Artes and Blast Caliburs. And CC will increase when you get new weapons and more so if you have the items to buff your weapons to get more CC.



> What I noticed is that sidestep/backstep seem pretty OP, I didn't even take damage from the first boss due to it and got a trophy for beating him in less than 60 seconds.



You say that now. Sidestepping, back & front dashing later are your lifelines later on.  Bosses later on get completely bullshit. I'm in Fendel at the moment, but it's so bad that I had to drop the difficulty from Hard to Moderate and that only drops the HP amount and they stagger somewhat more easier, they're still aggressive for no reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> In this case, I would. Beside, its gonna be at most $3.00. It won't kill you to go that far.


 There's no reason to pay for some fucking pictures.

I'd rather just have the default skin.


That's like paying for wallpapers for Windows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol, I'm at my sister's right now so I'm away from the game.  From what I did get to play yesterday, I found myself really enjoying the gameplay.  Planning on leveling up the titles that I currently have before moving on so that is going to take a while when I get back.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah I'm leveling every title I have to 5, and currently have it on auto-equip. They should do this feature more on future games. Makes grinding feel a little more rewarding.

Just got Pascal, and goddamn she's awesome. Loved every Skit she's in.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2012)

Team Destiny must've made a deal with the devil with this game cuz there's no way you can have every corresponding area in the game just be as awesome than the other without at least one of them sucking. Especially in this day and age.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 14, 2012)

My copy came in the mail today. Won't be able to play until I get home from school tomorrow, but I can't wait.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2012)

I like how 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the fights with Richard happen to be the most intense and the most fun even on Hard mode. Just kicked his ass at World's Eye.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 15, 2012)

Just got Pascal. She's My favorite Character. Hands. Down. SHE'S FUCKING HILARIOUS  and the game itself? oh my god. Im doing slight grinding, fighting anything I see but not roaming grinding. Going to do what I do with most Tales: Go through it slowly and steadily, and beat it: then go through the second time on a harder difficulty, and really grind out _everything._ Fuck, I cut it off earlier so I could go to bed, but now I think Im about to play it again...  fuck it. Its worth loosing sleep over  

Edit: Oh, and this picture I kinda wanna make my set.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Just got Pascal. She's My favorite Character. Hands. Down. SHE'S FUCKING HILARIOUS



Pascal the best.



> and the game itself? oh my god. Im doing slight grinding, fighting anything I see but not roaming grinding. Going to do what I do with most Tales: Go through it slowly and steadily, and beat it: then go through the second time on a harder difficulty, and really grind out _everything._ Fuck, I cut it off earlier so I could go to bed, but now I think Im about to play it again...  fuck it. Its worth loosing sleep over



First play through, currently 40 hours in, been playing on Hard. Cuz that's how I role.

Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like this game is pulling a Tales of Eternia. A second world to explore is coming up quick. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



The second planet, Fodra, looks like Mars on the surface. The planet itself is gigantic. Compared to the world from before looks utterly small as shit.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 15, 2012)

Namco's already up to their old tricks, offering DLC content that's obtainable in-game, at the PSN store. Only positive thing I take from this is there's a good chance of us getting the _real_ DLC costumes in the future. I'll gladly pay for those school, suits, and .Hack costumes. Doooooo eeeeeeeet Scamco! :33

Although, I did buy the Double SP perk (that's obtainable in the Grade Shop) haha. Really worth it for those looking to completely level up all/most of their titles.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

Ah, you sons of bitches, you make me wanna get this game so bad, even though I told myself I would wait a few months.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Pascal is a programming language.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yeah, that's only the beginning. Keep playing and your Artes tree will get filled to high heaven. Plus Burst Artes and Blast Caliburs. And CC will increase when you get new weapons and more so if you have the items to buff your weapons to get more CC.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> You say that now. Sidestepping, back & front dashing later are your lifelines later on.  Bosses later on get completely bullshit. I'm in Fendel at the moment, but it's so bad that I had to drop the difficulty from Hard to Moderate and that only drops the HP amount and they stagger somewhat more easier, they're still aggressive for no reason.



That's great, I'm in the adult arc now, and have been getting more and more artes from titles just so I can experiment. Can't wait to get further and get the full party (I only have Asbel and Malik at the moment), as I love experimenting with non-lead characters.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> That's great, I'm in the adult arc now, and have been getting more and more artes from titles just so I can experiment. Can't wait to get further and get the full party (I only have Asbel and Malik at the moment), as I love experimenting with non-lead characters.



Hubert's a perfect substitute for Asbel. The only downside is while he has the best combos and highest strength in the game, he lacks in defense so if you play hard mode or something, expect him to get 3 shotted or something if you can't defend yourself properly.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Hubert's a perfect substitute for Asbel. The only downside is while he has the best combos and highest strength in the game, he lacks in defense so if you play hard mode or something, expect him to get 3 shotted or something if you can't defend yourself properly.



Malik actually isn't bad, it just takes time to get used to using him. My favorite character to use in the Child Arc was Richard, then Hubert when Richard wasn't available. Kid Hubert has really cute and funny attacks, I can only wish he retains it when he grows up.

Hm, I'm currently playing on Hard mode, you're making me scared now


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> Malik actually isn't bad, it just takes time to get used to using him. My favorite character to use in the Child Arc was Richard, then Hubert when Richard wasn't available. Kid Hubert has really cute and funny attacks, I can only wish he retains it when he grows up.



Hubert older is the polar opposite of what he was before.



> Hm, I'm currently playing on Hard mode, you're making me scared now



Hard mode is rewarding but brutal. Apparently while the jump from Hard to Evil obviously is noticable, the jump from Evil to Chaos apparently is a real slap in the face.



The music in the current dungeon I'm in sounds very Star Ocean-ish.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJs1Mk06ag8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 15, 2012)

Played the game on Normal at first to completely get the hang of the combat. 15 hours later, and after unlocking more of the battle system's features, I'm breezing through Hard mode. I generally like to level grind in my RPGs, but I've never had this much fun doing so.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

If there're two downsides to this game is this, music. While good, could've been better. But bonus points for having a wider variety of battle tunes for each area. And the last would be villains. While there's a common enemy in the form of 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lambda possessed Richard. Richard himself is no villain by any means. Lambda on the other hand is an Eldtrich Abomination. While I do like my Lovecraftian monsters, it makes things weak on that end. Although I do understand from a story standpoint.




As much I give crap about Abyss and it's characters, I did like Van as a villain. Overall this game is very very solid. There's like zero slowdowns in the story and I like how shit was foreshadowed since the Child arc which gets popped hours into the game. Even things get touched upon even 40 hours in. Story and characters are the strongest in this game. It's easily a 9 or 9.5 in this regard. It has enough content to satisfy me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ah, you sons of bitches, you make me wanna get this game so bad, even though I told myself I would wait a few months.



Wait a few months and you won't be able to find a copy.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Wait a few months and you won't be able to find a copy.



I thought it wasn't a limited print like Abyss 3DS?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I thought it wasn't a limited print like Abyss 3DS?



It's not but people like their Tales games and I don't particularly trust Bamco. I mean, Abyss and Legendia are hard to find for PS2 even more than a couple years after it was released. Symphonia I believe you can still find but not sure about part 2. Vepseria is like the only one still available for 360 but lord we got cock blocked on the PS3 version.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

If worst comes to worst, I'll just buy it off one of my friends who just bought it today, since he usually trades in his games back to Gamestop when he's done with them. I'll just intercept him before he gives it to Gamestop.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I thought it wasn't a limited print like Abyss 3DS?



It's probably not as bad as Abyss 3DS but it's most likely still a limited print; probably similar to Vesperia if I have to guess. Vesperia was pretty hard to find for much of '10 until it got a reprint in early/mid 2011.  I remember new copies going for $70+ on Amazon. Grab it asap dude. You'll only help the cause of having Bamco bring Xillia over.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

That's my mentality when it comes to games like these nowadays. Get them early before they go out of print, which seems the thing currently.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll consider it, then. Especially since my birthday is coming up.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 15, 2012)

Note: I work at GameStop, it's impossible to find any tales game easily, besides vesperia sometimes. And symphonia, abyss, and most of the others run for 25.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 15, 2012)

It's a niche series, so...

My problem is, it's niche because Bamco chooses it to be niche. With proper advertising and  exposure, Tales could be pretty popular here in the West. It won't move FF or DQ-like numbers but would sell enough to call it a success.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> It's a niche series, so...
> 
> My problem is, it's niche because Bamco chooses it to be niche. With proper advertising and  exposure, Tales could be pretty popular here in the West. It won't move FF or DQ-like numbers but would sell enough to call it a success.



Ironic cuz in Japan, Tales is just as popular as DQ, FF, SMT & Ys.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

Ah, what the heck, I might just splurge a bit and buy this tomorrow.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 15, 2012)

The Japanese loves them some Tales. They have had a Tales game come out basically every year lately. So damn lucky. In our case, Bamco's convinced that the series will never do well here. 

JRPG has become a niche genre out in the West to begin with. In FF and DQ's case, both series have established a strong fan-base eons ago. FF's basically a cult. It will sell even if SE puts out a shitty installment; as long as the game has 'Final Fantasy' in it's name, it'll move units. If Namco routinely released Tales games here, they'd at least have consistent acceptable sales figures. I seriously don't know how they can set their expectations too high when they barely even bother to promote the games.




Death-kun said:


> Ah, what the heck, I might just splurge a bit and buy this tomorrow.




Buy 2 copies. That would really help us Tales fans out. #loyalist :ho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

> The Japanese loves them some Tales. They have had a Tales game come out basically every year lately. So damn lucky. In our case, Bamco's convinced that the series will never do well here.



More like they don't do anything to put it out there and expect things to get sold. Seriously. FF is the *only* JRPG besides KH that actually gets advertised even commercials.



> JRPG has become a niche genre out in the West to begin with.



Doesn't help that no one puts it out there. Doesn't help that console based JRPGs are stretched thin. PS2 at this point in comparison was flooded.



> If Namco routinely released Tales games here, they'd at least have consistent acceptable sales figures.



You'd think.



> I seriously don't know how they can set their expectations too high when they barely even bother to promote the games.



They're run by manatees.


----------



## Altron (Mar 16, 2012)

Passed the 10 hour mark so far.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Finally made it to Strahta and damn the president is so awesome. Just about to head west to the ruins and see about fixing Strahta's Cryas problem. Still need to get the combat down. How do you get Mystic Artes?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 16, 2012)

Altron said:


> Passed the 10 hour mark so far.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Through Titles. The first one to get a Blast Caliber is Richard, obviously. And Asbel is the next one. You'll know cuz Blast Calibers have a different symbol. A-Artes have an A symbol. Burst Artes B. Blast Calibers have this double squiggly line thing going. When you sift through your Titles and stuff that needs to be learned and you see that. That's it. So far my whole party has their level 2 Blast Calibers and IIRC they go up to 4 (the 4th being Blue Earth, a team based Blast Caliber). And just like Destiny, finishing off the final boss with your level 3 gives them a personal beat down dialogue for that fight for each character.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 16, 2012)

Altron said:


> Passed the 10 hour mark so far.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The area that's right below East Llhant Road, leading to Gralesyde. Defeat the Bandit and you'll get the Title with Pascal's first BC, Sylphie. 

If you went inside the Research center in Sable Izolle and checked the star in the middle, you should've gotten a Title with her 2nd BC, Undine, can't remember what they call her in this game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol, does anyone know of a detailed list were to find those profile cards?  I got the first four from the childhood part and am working on finding the rest as I play through.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 16, 2012)

I've read that there's a card on each field of the game, but I haven't found a detailed list yet. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I know you get a couple of 'em from a maid in Dalen's Manor in Gralesyde and a guy beside the research center in Sable Izolle.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 16, 2012)

I loved this game the moment I got onto the title screen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Guess I'll pick it up...

But still later. I mean, shit, man, Diablo III!


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

You have to play this before D3 otherwise you will have no time to play it after.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

True... but I ain't payin' SRP for this.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought this on Friday, putting it off for a bit, though, so I can clean up the backlog of games I need to start (and finish).  It sure is tempting, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Send it to me, man.

I'll send it back once I beat it.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2012)

is the game good? i am gonna buy it this weekend


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's good. Just don't come in expecting to be blown away by the story. It's predictable, and shallow. The gameplay will be more than enough to make you happy though. Best battle system of any Tales game I've played.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I've heard that before, but I've also heard it isn't the best due to it being too easy or something.


Interesting.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 19, 2012)

Once you get the gist of it, yeah, I can see why they'd say it's easy. It's still not close to Vesperia in terms of the player being too OP'd tho.


----------



## Altron (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ironic cuz in Japan, Tales is just as popular as DQ, FF, SMT & Ys.


It's not.
And putting anything in comparison to DQ is just idiotic. There's a literate holiday in Japan when new DQ comes out. Both bosses and subordinates go to buy it and play it.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 19, 2012)

^Then why, when they announced The newest DQ, it took them nearly half a year to Overtake Tales of Xillia when Xillia was announced? 

(Literally, Xillia had that top spot for most anticipated game last year in japan like it was it's bitch.)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2012)

Does this game have dialogue options like Vesperia?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 20, 2012)

So I've been messing around with every character now through the Trials of Graces thing, and I've decided to main Asbel and Cheria for this entire playthrough of Hard. I've just gotten so used to using these two that it always felt awkward when I switched to Sophie or Pascal or something. I was also thinking on using Hubert, but I'll probably use him for Evil/Chaos, no matter if he has low defense.

Hardest character for me to use is definitely Pascal. I just can't get used to the B-artes range. Malik is actually pretty fun once you get used to controlling the bladerang and controlling his positioning.

By the way, does anyone know how the points of Trials of Graces is calculated? It seems weird, there were a few battles were I think I do really well but get results in the 2000s, but in the Three Musketeers battle where I had a tough time I actually got 3000 (last I checked, I'm number 1 in that trial lol)


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 20, 2012)

New DLC are up. The suits for Asbel, Malik, and Hubert suits, a few attachments, and some more perks.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone know how I can get my hands on the themes?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Anyone know how I can get my hands on the themes?



You might have to wait til it's offered on the PSN.  I got my via doing the pre-order at GameStop.  

I really am enjoying playing this game as now I have the full team gathered.  Really enjoying Pascal though she is very challenging to utilize, still her win quotes are worth seeing.  As of right now, I'm still on the first playthrough but am trying to do most of the card collections among leveling up titles.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2012)

Got yah. Yeah, I'm loving the game so far


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2012)

Good gameplay.  Sophie is awesome.  Really enjoying it so far.  The cutscenes are definitely superior to what we saw in Vesperia.  That's for damn sure.

I also recognize some of the voice actors from other JRPG's .  Cheria sounds like Rise from Persona 4.  And Malik sounds like Georg from Suikoden V.  Are my guesses accurate?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 23, 2012)

Fairy Tale books sidequest =


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Good gameplay.  Sophie is awesome.  Really enjoying it so far.  The cutscenes are definitely superior to what we saw in Vesperia.  That's for damn sure.
> 
> I also recognize some of the voice actors from other JRPG's .  Cheria sounds like Rise from Persona 4.  And Malik sounds like Georg from Suikoden V.  Are my guesses accurate?



Yup, you are spot on about Cheria. Voiced by Laura Bailey.

I'm loving Sophie as well.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Asbel is a fucking idiot.
*Spoiler*: __ 



We had Richard beat.  But he wasn't willing to do what needs to be done.

I should have known I would have issues with the plot.  I hate this "friendship at all costs" ideal.  Naruto spews the same garbage.  It's so ridiculous.

If killing a friend will save the world you kill the friend every single time.  Simple.

Asbel isn't content with being a naive moron either.  He's teaching Sophie his crap as well.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Asbel is a fucking idiot.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If he did kill Richard on the spot, it'd undo the whole game. Which would be retarded.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Besides Richard's not the real enemy anyway and he'd be killing an innocent person to boot. It'd be utterly and completely against his character that was established.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

You don't make heavy choices in JRPG. Come on now! Unless they are shin megami


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Besides, friendship is traditionally part of the core themes of Tales games anyway. So don't be surprised. Though being compared to Naruto made me cringe a little. I was thinking more One Piece-ish in that regard.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

Matters how close these characters are. In One Piece they feel like family, and if they had to I can see them sacrificing one of them to save many. Naruto, they argue over stupid shit and none feel like friends let alone family. So if it's only on the level of a naruto feel that sucks


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Matters how close these characters are. In One Piece they feel like family, and if they had to I can see them sacrificing one of them to save many. Naruto, they argue over stupid shit and none feel like friends let alone family. So if it's only on the level of a naruto feel that sucks



'cept that the characters, specifically the childhood ones, knew each other for years. In Richard's case


*Spoiler*: __ 



Asbel saved his life when he was a kid and he's indebted to him. Not to mention he treated him like a person as opposed to some prince.




And how characters convo each other make it extremely obvious that they're close. In story and in skits, *especially* skits. Something like Tales of the Abyss lacked that dynamic.


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 25, 2012)

*A little help..*

Hey guys not to get off topic here but can any of you tell me how to get


*Spoiler*: __ 



Asbel's 4th Mystic Artes


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 25, 2012)

Im planning on getting this this week

How does it compare to Vesperia? Better/same/etc?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> 'cept that the characters, specifically the childhood ones, knew each other for years. In Richard's case
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well then It should be on One Piece level, so I like that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Im planning on getting this this week
> 
> How does it compare to Vesperia? Better/same/etc?



Asbel may lack Yuri's swag factor but he's what Luke Fon Fabre should've been as a character. It's really good. And combat's addicting.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Man.  King Richard is a pest.  And I don't mean a difficult opponent.
*Spoiler*: __ 



How many times do I have to beat this guy before he figures out how weak he is?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Man.  King Richard is a pest.  And I don't mean a difficult opponent.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



What mode you playing on?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2012)

Moderate .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh. Go one up higher and see you'd be saying the same thing. 

Blast Caliber spamming prick.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> he's what Luke Fon Fabre should've been as a character.



Lol wut?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> Lol wut?



From essentially a rich kid who's more or less selfish and various other things to a rich kid kid who looks out for people. And he doesn't jar on me during the second half of the game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 25, 2012)

There's so much more to Luke than just being "Rich Jerk >>> Rich Caring Guy". I just don't see why anyone would want to replace one of the most memorable Tales Protagonist with one of the, if not _the_ most forgettable one. You can pretty much plug in any other minor character in place of Asbel and I won't even notice it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

I think correct word would be polarizing character. Memorable, maybe. Likable? You'd probably get 10 different answers.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I think correct word would be polarizing character. Memorable, maybe. Likable? You'd probably get 10 different answers.



Not really, no. Now I'm not saying it's the case everywhere else, but people generally tend to _like_ Luke Post Part 1 at the GFaqs board. Don't get me wrong, he's borderline intolerable in Part 1. He's supposed to be. I don't get how his changes doesn't make much of an impact to you. His character growth is much more believable than Asbel's. 

Different strokes for different folks, I guess. I'm just tired of the Typical JRPG hero that Asbel embodies. Which is why Luke and Yuri brought a nice breathe of fresh air to me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> He's supposed to be. I don't get how his changes doesn't make much of an impact to you. His character growth is much more believable than Asbel's.



Asbel had 7 years and a whole game + epilogue to grow. In Luke's case, whatever personality he had died during the second half. At that point I was pissed off with a whole lotta characters (mainly the whole party).


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2012)

Beat the ever loving crap out of the final boss. On to the epilogue!

Anyway, I agree. Even though Luke stopped whining he lost personality.  As for Asbel, he seems a little one note and whenever he compares his suffering to Richard or Lambda's I can only shake my head in confusion. Richard had his whole military turn on him, his uncle poisoned him like twice and Lambda had his whole world against him. Sure Asbel lost his brother to politics and his father to war but his exile was self imposed. It was blind and ridiculous of Asbel to compare his suffering to Richard or Lambda. In doing that, he comes off petty and stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Beat the ever loving crap out of the final boss. On to the epilogue.


Me too.

That dungeon was a bitch.  Lots of powerful opponents.  Glad to be done with it.

I'm not a fan of the story.  I think Asbel is a poor protagonist.  And the whole friendship theme makes me want to vomit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol, still playing the first playthrough, though I'm mostly now just leveling up titles.  I have been switching from moderate to evil and for some reason I was able to unlock chaos without beating the game yet.  Some of those creatures from chaos spam those stupid fire ball spells.  I was on one of the mountain paths (Richard just cocoon himself) and hit an unkown monster with three roppers.  The uknown monster was not the problem as the roppers were calling in the rain and pretty much elimiated my party within moments.  Anyway, when I'm facing bosses, I usually turn down the difficulty to normal or moderate since I'm still getting used to the battle system.


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is my review on Graces f.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if we can somehow actually fully control the characters? Just got it, call someone tell me without spoiling the game for me? I'm at the part where they decide to visit the foreigner's cabin to see if they can get more info on the amnesia girl, just saved on the road right out side of the town on the way there before the skit with unedible pumpkin looking things that they aren't supposed to eat raw.

First Tales game BTW.......


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, you can switch during battle with the directional buttons but it would only be for that battle. Or if you want to set someone other than Asbel as the default character you play with, move the character you want to play with in the spot Asbel is on and make sure its set manual. Thats the Player 1 manual control spot. If you set the characters to manual in any other spot, the character wont move as you'll need another controller to use them.

There are numbers in the upper right hand corner that indicates which slot represent which controller.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, you can switch during battle with the directional buttons but it would only be for that battle. Or if you want to set someone other than Asbel as the default character you play with, move the character you want to play with in the spot Asbel is on and make sure its set manual. Thats the Player 1 manual control spot. If you set the characters to manual in any other spot, the character wont move as you'll need another controller to use them.
> 
> There are numbers in the upper right hand corner that indicates which slot represent which controller.



I think I already know what your talking about. But I mean FULL CONTROL. As in if I don't move/press any buttons, the character i'm using doesn't move. Like in all RPGs. It doesn't seem like a game if you can just let go of the controller and the characters fight by themselves. 

Not trying to be rude, just want to know. Once again this is my first tales game......


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I think I already know what your talking about. But I mean FULL CONTROL. As in if I don't move/press any buttons, the character i'm using doesn't move. Like in all RPGs. *It doesn't seem like a game if you can just let go of the controller and the characters fight by themselves. *
> 
> Not trying to be rude, just want to know. Once again this is my first tales game......



Huh? No they don't. Wait, I hope you don't have _all _the characters set to Auto. 

You could also have the entire cast on manual where they would only act if you switch to them but I highly recommend against it. Thats some hardcore shit and you may not be ready for it.

I would just focus on controlling one character (particularly Asbel until endgame since the party switches a lot) while setting up AI strategies for the other characters until you feel comfortable enough with the system.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Huh? No they don't. Wait, I hope you don't have _all _the characters set to Auto.
> 
> You could also have the entire cast on manual where they would only act if you switch to them but I highly recommend against it. Thats some hardcore shit and you may not be ready for it.
> 
> I would just focus on controlling one character (particularly Asbel until endgame since the party switches a lot) while setting up AI strategies for the other characters until you feel comfortable enough with the system.



If he didn't get the Manual item yet, he'd have to stick with semi-auto first but at least he'd have some control. Full manual for everyone is only meant for co-op.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Huh? No they don't. Wait, I hope you don't have _all _the characters set to Auto.
> 
> You could also have the entire cast on manual where they would only act if you switch to them but I highly recommend against it. Thats some hardcore shit and you may not be ready for it.
> 
> I would just focus on controlling one character (particularly Asbel until endgame since the party switches a lot) while setting up AI strategies for the other characters until you feel comfortable enough with the system.



All i can see on the control option is auto and semi-auto......



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If he didn't get the Manual item yet, he'd have to stick with semi-auto first but at least he'd have some control. Full manual for everyone is only meant for co-op.



When/how long until I get this "manual" item/option? Can you say it without spoiling the game for me?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Foxve said:


> All i can see on the control option is auto and semi-auto......


I forgot. Raidou reminded me, you don't get the Manual option I believe until either close to the end of the Childhood Arc or during the beginning of the Adult/Main Arc.





> When/how long until I get this "manual" item/option? Can you say it without spoiling the game for me?



Not too long actually. I wouldn't be able to give you an exact estimate though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

I think it was the beginning of the time-skip. It was in a treasure chest. So if you been clearing places of treasure usually, then it'd not be difficult to find.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I forgot. Raidou reminded me, you don't get the Manual option I believe until either close to the end of the Childhood Arc or during the beginning of the Adult/Main Arc.



How long is this child arc? Is it long? It's not that bad just can't stand being unable to control the characters in battle. Feels like i'm wrestling the computer for control when i try to fight. Very uncomfortable.  The Adult arc is pretty much the whole game though right?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Child arc is like 4 hours while the main arc is like 40-50 hours and the epilogue is supposedly 10+ hours.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I think it was the beginning of the time-skip. It was in a treasure chest. So if you been clearing places of treasure usually, then it'd not be difficult to find.



What's the name of the area it's at and what's the item called?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Child arc is like 4 hours while the main arc is like 40-50 hours and the epilogue is supposedly 10+ hours.



That sounds awesome, just hope I get the manual item before the adult arc within those 4 hours.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, the Child Arc is essentially a longer prologue. I usually like RPGs that lets you play as the protagonist when they are younger. DQV is another that comes to mind.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

The item's called Manual Manual, and you can either find it in a treasure chest in a cottage on your way to Barona Port, or you can buy it for 500 Gald.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, the Child Arc is essentially a longer prologue. I usually like RPGs that lets you play as the protagonist when they are younger. DQV is another that comes to mind.



I think it a great thing as well, gives you a little more insight to the reason for their personalties, history with others, heritage, etc. Just don't like the fact of this "having to find an item in order to actually play the game".  Gives it sort of a Asura's Wrath kinda feel. Only difference is in that game you don't have to fight for control during the battles......



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The item's called Manual Manual, and you can either find it in a treasure chest in a cottage on your way to Barona Port, or you can buy it for 500 Gald.



You can buy it too?!  Good to know, got a free add-on for the game that let's you start off with 1,000 gald.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I think it a great thing as well, gives you a little more insight to the reason for their personalties, history with others, heritage, etc. Just don't like the fact of this "having to find an item in order to actually play the game".  *Gives it sort of a Asura's Wrath kinda feel.* Only difference is in that game you don't have to fight for control during the battles......



LOL its not that restricting. Semi Auto is essentially Manual until you let go of the controls.

And most Tales games I've played doesn't give you access to Manual automatically.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

It's been like that since Phantasia.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep almost all Tales games I think start on Auto.. well the ones I have played


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's been like that since Phantasia.



But...isn't that the first Tales?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah, did you buy the Graces High DLC?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't have internet for my PS3.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh.

3.99 is fucking expensive for fucking costumes but damn do Sophie, Cheria, and Pascal look so smexy in those Graces High costumes. Malik look totally badass as a principal too.

I'd probably just buy a costume a week so I can pretend I'm not spending so much instead of in bulk.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 31, 2012)

By the way, just out of curiosity, would the Japanese DLCs work on an English version of the game? 

I figure not, but just thought I'd ask. My PSN is South-East Asia and they only have the Japanese DLC for Tales of Graces f :/


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Won't work at all. DLCs are usually region locked.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2012)

Gametrailers was harsh on this game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Gametrailers was harsh on this game.



I'm not.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lastalia Shaft is madness in an awesome way.

And that's gotta be the hottest but most dangerous final boss ever. After her HP reaches about ~140k she becomes batshit crazy.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL its not that restricting. Semi Auto is essentially Manual until you let go of the controls.
> 
> And most Tales games I've played doesn't give you access to Manual automatically.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's been like that since Phantasia.





Byrdman said:


> Yep almost all Tales games I think start on Auto.. well the ones I have played



As I already said this is my First tales game so go easy on me......


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh.
> 
> 3.99 is fucking expensive for fucking costumes but damn do Sophie, Cheria, and Pascal look so smexy in those Graces High costumes. Malik look totally badass as a principal too.
> 
> I'd probably just buy a costume a week so I can pretend I'm not spending so much instead of in bulk.



I love Sophie and Pascal's HS costumes. Plus I like it's battle theme. It has that Mario-Kart rainbow road-ish feel to it. 



Wormodragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just beat her myself a couple nights ago too. Actually had to go down from Chaos to Hard, would've had to retry a few more times if I kept it on Chaos. She was a bitch to hit whenever she was on her 'defensive form'. 




I usually replay a Tales game _right after_ beating it, but I won't be doing it with this. I got extremely bored in the last few hours of the Future Arc. What kept me going is HubertxPascal. Everytime there was a skit I was hoping it'd be about them rofl. Overall, the pacing of the game is terrible imo. Love the battle system and the character interactions in skits, but that's about it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> As I already said this is my First tales game so go easy on me......


Its cool. This is the first Tales game I've ever finished so you could say its kind of like my first. I never finished Abyss or Symphonia yet and I haven't even scratched the surface of Innocence.



Rhythmic- said:


> I love Sophie and Pascal's HS costumes. Plus I like it's battle theme. It has that Mario-Kart rainbow road-ish feel to it.


Ooooo....I want them.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its cool. This is the first Tales game I've ever finished so you could say its kind of like my first. I never finished Abyss or Symphonia yet and I haven't even scratched the surface of Innocence.



I heard that Symphonia for the game cube had great reviews and they even made a sequel of it for the Wii. How is tales of vespria for 360 (i know i spelled it wrong )?


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I heard that Symphonia for the game cube had great reviews and they even made a sequel of it for the Wii. How is tales of vespria for 360 (i know i spelled it wrong )?



Symphonia is awesome. I just had another game I wanted to play at the time instead of it. The sequel...seems to be a hit and a miss with a lot of people but I never played it since I never finished Symphonia.

Vesperia...I'm actually going to play on Tuesday. I gave up on any hope of Vesperia PS3 version (the complete version) coming over so I'm borrowing a 360 from my mother so I can play it. A lot of people seems to love the shit out of it though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> I love Sophie and Pascal's HS costumes. Plus I like it's battle theme. It has that Mario-Kart rainbow road-ish feel to it.



Dammit, don't say that! Now I really want it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dammit, don't say that! Now I really want it.



I just love  Been seeing lots of people hating on it tho.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> I just love  Been seeing lots of people hating on it tho.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Symphonia is awesome. I just had another game I wanted to play at the time instead of it. The sequel...seems to be a hit and a miss with a lot of people but I never played it since I never finished Symphonia.
> 
> Vesperia...I'm actually going to play on Tuesday. I gave up on any hope of* Vesperia PS3 version *(the complete version) coming over so I'm borrowing a 360 from my mother so I can play it. A lot of people seems to love the shit out of it though.



There's a version of Vesperia for PS3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

There better be some day....


Some day/


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Foxve said:


> There's a version of Vesperia for PS3?



Yup.

Wait, you didn't know that? After the 360 version they pretty much do what they always do and release another superior version of a Tales game on another console. They did for PS3. However they have zero plans to localize it whatsoever which is why there is a fan translation thing going on. However, I'm not in the habit of modding my PS3 just to play one game in English so I'll stick with the 360 version.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

PS3 is not region locked, you don't have to mod anything.

The fan translation only works with a non patched PS3.

So don't update your PS3 and it will work.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

The World said:


> *PS3 is not region locked*, you don't have to mod anything.
> 
> The fan translation only works with a non patched PS3.
> 
> So don't update your PS3 and it will work.



No shit.

But you are going to have to mod your PS3 if you did update in order to go back to an older firmware, and I heard that doesn't even work if you updated it up to a certain firmware...one that both my current PS3 and older PS3 went past. Also, you wouldn't be able to play any newer game on said PS3 because it will require you to update so you pretty much have to have a spare PS3 lying around.

Its really not worth the hassle for one fucking game.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> No shit.
> 
> But you are going to have to mod your PS3 if you did update in order to go back to an older firmware, and I heard that doesn't even work if you updated it up to a certain firmware...one that both my current PS3 and older PS3 went past. Also, you wouldn't be able to play any newer game on said PS3 because it will require you to update so you pretty much have to have a spare PS3 lying around.
> 
> Its really not worth the hassle for one fucking game.



Exactly, I just went through an update so I could start playing Graces F*. I'll probably import the PS3 version of Vesperia soon, I borrowed a 360 to play their Vesperia version, but since I'll likely never buy a 360 I'll just get the PS3 version and hope I learn Japanese someday.

*Anywhoo, great game so far. The combat was meh before the timeskip, but it's a lot better now. Richard and Sophie are both great from the start, Asbel was a little annoying but is a lot better now, and Cheria was very annoying but is okay now. Curious to see if Hubert's improved since he was kind of a wimp as a kid.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> No shit.
> 
> But you are going to have to mod your PS3 if you did update in order to go back to an older firmware, and I heard that doesn't even work if you updated it up to a certain firmware...one that both my current PS3 and older PS3 went past. Also, you wouldn't be able to play any newer game on said PS3 because it will require you to update so you pretty much have to have a spare PS3 lying around.
> 
> Its really not worth the hassle for one fucking game.



Good to know your IQ is above Forest Gumps

I was just stating that info for the masses


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2012)

Has anyone been getting the DLC's released.  This current batch that was released really has caught my interest.  I might get the Pascel "Cowgirl" and Malik "Samurai".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

Jesus Christ, Emeraude was by far the most annoying boss to fight. Fucking invisible force field. And dear lord her Deicide Saber.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

She was a bit of a cakewalk for me, not trying to brag or nothing.

Fuck the Fodra Queen in the Future arc though. Won without losing but that was the single most annoying and longest boss fight I've ever had in that game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok it's official, the Ghardia Shaft utterly shits on the Absorption Gate in how awesome it looks.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck the Fodra Queen in the Future arc though. Won without losing but that was the single most annoying and longest boss fight I've ever had in that game.



Yeah, I had a lot more trouble with her because of her 'initial form'. If you're using Asbel, it was nigh impossible stringing combos early when she had that defense up. Unfortunately I never bothered using Hubert as much and had little to no experience in using him. He would've easily kicked her ass. I'll most likely focus on using him on my 2nd playthrough, if I ever do one.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ok it's official, the Ghardia Shaft utterly shits on the Absorption Gate in how awesome it looks.



Ghardia Shaft? Wait till you see the 


*Spoiler*: _Late Game ToGf_ 



Lastalia Shaft


----------



## Thefirst. (Apr 11, 2012)

This game is amazing, wow just love every part of it.


----------

